# Property Offer



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive been offered the opportunity to purchase a lovely country House , approx 1 hour from Shinjuku, still figuring out if commutable into work, anyway, property built approx 15 years ago for approx $2million, now selling for $700,000.00. Now I know properties in Japan freefall in price once built and the only real value is the land the property is built on, however if I were to purchase at $650-$700K what sort of levels of loss could I expect to see year on year from now.....

Thoughts appreciated...

btw if anyone wants to meet up for a drink/chat this week I have the week off, Im in Akasaka but will meet anywhere, wife and little one back in the UK and Im home alone... umm is that a good thing or not...

Thanks


----------

